# FreeBSD dovecot private key mkcert.sh



## fugee279 (Jan 21, 2015)

On freebsdFreeBSD 10.1 Ii've been generating /etc/ssl/certs/dovecot.pem and /etc/ssl/private/dovecot.pem using`./mkcert.sh` from my home directory with the dovecot-openssl.conf file configured and present in the directory[.] On completion mkcert reports that it generated the private key to path/file but makes no mention of the certificate although it does create the certificate as well[.] After, I restart postfix, restart dovecot[.] When I try to gather mail from a client same old error  dovecot: 
	
	



```
imap-login: Fatal: Couldn't parse private ssl_key: error:0906D06C:pEM routines:pEM_read_bio:no start line: Expecting: ANY PRIVATE KEY
```


----------

